# [SOLVED] USB drive shows wrong size, DiskManager shows right size...



## Guest (Jul 21, 2007)

Hi

I have a USB drive (4 GB) that shows up in Windows Explorer as a 40 GB disk, in DiskManager however as a 4.02 GB disk. In any file manager that I've tried, even on a different system, the drive seems to be inaccessible (WinExplorer wants to format it...)

The drive was partitioned under W2K (SP4) and formatted in FAT32.

Since the drive contains files recovered from a crashed drive, it is very important for me not to loose them, so reformatting is out of the question.

Is there a solution for this problem?

Regards and thanks in advance.

Richard van Buren,
The Netherlands.


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2007)

*Re: USB drive shows wrong size, DiskManager shows right size...*

ATTN Mods: This thread can be closed, I accepted the loss of the data and repartioned and reformatted the drive.


----------

